# What do you ABSOLUTELY have to have?



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a friend and a new turner in the shop today. He is new to pen making and wanted to see the shop. GRANTED, I have a bunch of "stuff" not even REMOTELY necessary for pen making (for example, a commercial ice maker), and another whole bunch of "stuff" just to make my life easier.

I do a good bit of "production work" and have a bunch of machines that are NOT necessary for pen making, except that they help me make a more precise product, FASTER (such as a dedicated router station for  "rounding over" pen blanks, computers, etc).

Finally, he took a deep breath and said " I just want to make a few pens to relieve the incredible stress I feel from my job. Other than the lathe, WHAT TWO THINGS do I HAVE TO HAVE?"

After a long, thoughtful process (as he asked, imagining my shop were burning and I could only rescue 2 things), I said that I MUST HAVE MY WOODCHUCK PEN PRO AND 1 SET OF CALIPERS!

In the spirit of the 9th Anniversary of the BASH, what two things (OTHER THAN SAFETY EQUIPMENT) must YOU have to make a pen?

I look forward to the creativity of this amazing group!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 5, 2013)

a chisel, a way to chuck a drill bit, and a way to press the components together.  All else is just to make life easier.


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 5, 2013)

I would rate the Pen Pro and Calipers as essentials also.  But the blank still has to be drilled.  Have to add a Jacobs chuck and drill bits to your list of two.


----------



## GColeman (Feb 5, 2013)

A 60 degree dead center.
A 60 degree live center.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 5, 2013)

In the spirit of the 9th Anniversary of the BASH, *what two things* (OTHER THAN SAFETY EQUIPMENT) must YOU have to make a pen?

I look forward to the creativity of this amazing group![/quote]



A pen kit and bushings. :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

THANK YOU, HARRY! You are my Huckleberry!

With calipers and a quality pen tool, DO YOU REALLY HAVE TO HAVE A KIT AND BUSHINGS?

I'm picking on you because I think that this group is slowly proving that you don't need kits or bushings to make a pen.....JUST LIKE MY ICE MACHINE....kits and bushings DO make it easier!


----------



## gallianp (Feb 5, 2013)

Lathe to make it spin and tools to cut it while spinning!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

you get one more, Paul! Lathe is a "given" in the problem. What OTHER tools?

It's a trick question! What are your two favorite things?


----------



## Culprit (Feb 5, 2013)

Glue of some variety to glue the tubes in the blanks, and a way to square/trim them.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 5, 2013)

Think "Multi-taskers" when deciding on what is needed.  I press my pens with the vise on my workbench.  I have used a squeeze grip clamp and woodworkers vise, even the tailstock on my lathe to do this.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Culprit said:


> Glue of some variety to glue the tubes in the blanks, and a way to square/trim them.



Just being the jerk that I am..... If you decide to make a pen WITHOUT tubes, do you NEED glue? 

If you don't use tubes, is there a reason to square the tube to the blank?


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2013)

*essentials*

:biggrinaypal and an email address...."make" the best pens you ever saw:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy:
If you eliminate tubes, what needs to be pressed?

Just trying to get everybody thinking "abstractly" here.

I saw a video of a guy who made his own lathe from a piece of bamboo and turned it with his feet......THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> :biggrinaypal and an email address...."make" the best pens you ever saw:biggrin:




ROTFLMAO....SMITTY!  glad you are feeling better!

According to my Grandmother..."Money isn't everything....but food sure tastes better on a pretty plate"


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 5, 2013)

Look at the other question that was just repeated again about what beginners need. Same basic question. No there never will be just 2 things to turn pens Can't be. You should know that.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 5, 2013)

Woodchuck Unitool and and 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think a pen can be made with only a lathe + 2 other items.

I use a lot more than two other items to make a pen.  I can think of four (either a drill press or jacobs chuck, drill bit, sand paper, buffing wheels) that I use on every pen, regardless of material type and component or kitless pen.  I need several other items, but they change depending on the type of material and type of pen that I am making.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 5, 2013)

Imagination and a wee bit of talent. Everything else is your ice maker.


----------



## gallianp (Feb 5, 2013)

I see now (after learning to read) that a lathe is assumed --  Along with my turning tools I really love beautiful Wood blanks --  some knock my socks off...   Right now I am wood rich and cash poor!


----------



## 76winger (Feb 5, 2013)

A Skew and a drill press! 
(since I can't lathe drill on my Shopsmith)


----------



## 76winger (Feb 5, 2013)

And a two things I haven't seen someone offer up yet: 

A belt sander and Micro mesh :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2013)

76winger said:


> A Skew and a drill press!
> (since I can't lathe drill on my Shopsmith)


You can't? I thought one of the basic Shopsmith tools was a horizontal boring tool......


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 5, 2013)

Jacobs chuck for tail stock and a chuck for the headstock.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 5, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> 76winger said:
> 
> 
> > A Skew and a drill press!
> ...



Smitty: Shhhhh - I'm trying to get an extra power tool in here... :wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Look at the other question that was just repeated again about what beginners need. Same basic question. No there never will be just 2 things to turn pens Can't be. You should know that.



John. As much as I love your work and creativity, I respectfully disagree. 

THIS IS NOT ABOUT what beginners need. It IS about what you ABSOLUTELY MUST HAVE to make a pen. 

When I started, the "voices of the internet" said i MUST HAVE a tube insertion tool. I bought one. FINALLY, I spun it down into a dart and put feathers on it. It's ALMOST useful.

My goal here is to GO OUTSIDE the box and get the pulse of what people's "most important" items are.

I KNOW what I need! my goal is to see others MINIMUMS.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 5, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the other question that was just repeated again about what beginners need. Same basic question. No there never will be just 2 things to turn pens Can't be. You should know that.
> ...


 

Well I respectively don't get your question. You have to have a multiple of tools to do a pen. Certain types of blanks made need more tools such as my router jig. If you do kitless you need a whole other set of tools.

Anyway I am out of this conversation and I hope you find what you are looking for. :biggrin:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 5, 2013)

OK., I made my first pen EVER two days ago for the BASH.
I used a woodchuck unitool and a drill bit. Unfortunately I needed some sandpaper as well. Everything else was on the lathe.

Bob


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

FOLKS! There IS NO right or WRONG answer to this question!!!!!!! I long for that "What if we sliced the bread before we sell it answer".

THE SOLE REASON for this question is because some us OLD DOGS get it set in our minds that there is ONLY ONE WAY DO to do things! I AM AN OLD DOG!

In 1491, BEFORE COLUMBUS, the world was FLAT! Today, it was just proven AND VERIFIED, that the world is 3D!

No matter HOW LONG you have been making pens, I EAGERLY await your response!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



OH, REALLY?.......Let's see. I know what I need. You know what you need. I'm hoping to learn something.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> OK., I made my first pen EVER two days ago for the BASH.
> I used a woodchuck unitool and a drill bit. Unfortunately I needed some sandpaper as well. Everything else was on the lathe.
> 
> Bob



Sandpaper is as much disrespected as a good bowel movement...until you need it:biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Feb 5, 2013)

OK.... My 2 things are:

Time and MORE TIME!   Never seems to be enough of that.

Dean


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 5, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> THANK YOU, HARRY! You are my Huckleberry!
> 
> With calipers and a quality pen tool, DO YOU REALLY HAVE TO HAVE A KIT AND BUSHINGS?
> 
> I'm picking on you because I think that this group is slowly proving that you don't need kits or bushings to make a pen.....JUST LIKE MY ICE MACHINE....kits and bushings DO make it easier!


 
Andy:  I think you are on the right track!  The ice machine is a must!!!  For item #2,  how's about a good smooth single malt bourbon?  Heh,  NOTHING ELSE NEEDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can get into my wifes drawers and find some emery boards.  With enough of the single malt, these emery boards may have that blank looking smooooooooooooooth!!!   Of course, if I look around in those drawers long enough, I may not want to do any more turning tonight!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> FOLKS! There IS NO right or WRONG answer to this question!!!!!!! I long for that "What if we sliced the bread before we sell it answer".
> 
> THE SOLE REASON for this question is because some us OLD DOGS get it set in our minds that there is ONLY ONE WAY DO to do things! I AM AN OLD DOG!
> 
> ...


I might take issue with the "old" part of that:biggrin::biggrin:Also - that would be "...A OLD DOG."


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 5, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Culprit said:
> 
> 
> > Glue of some variety to glue the tubes in the blanks, and a way to square/trim them.
> ...


 

What tubes??????


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Smitty;
I agree with EVERYTHING you said  EXCEPT,  DOWN HERE... AN is ALWAYS used before any word beginning with a vowel or "H" (an implied vowel). I KNOW THIS IS DIFFERENT "up yonder"...... BUT, it IS Queen's Englsh, and we still observe it, here.

DOWN HERE.... It's ALWAYS AN old.man.. AND AN honorable man.. Anything else WILL get the Hersey beat out of you.  notice I left OUT the second h in Hershey.... That was purposefully. DOWN HERE, Hersey was an an honorable Walsh family .... Hershey is synomous with drifter, scalawag, or other reprobate.

We don't care how y'all spell it or say it up there


----------



## monophoto (Feb 6, 2013)

Last September, wife and I were on a tour in Italy with a bunch of what turned out to be really nice folks from Australia and New Zealand.

I was chatting with one of the Aussies who had recently retired, and we agreed that at this point in our lives, we really need to downsize and simplify.  But also jokingly commented that there were still some tools that I need for my shop.

But as I think back over the last year, one of the things that I have come to recognize is that almost all of the tools that I have added to my arsenal have been tools that I have made myself, and that I get as much pleasure from the process of designing and making those tools as I do from actually using them.  

So for me, the answer to the question is not what TOOL I absolutely need, but rather that I absolutely need the challenge of problems that need solving, whether they comes in the form of making specialized tools, or finding ways to mount blanks, or designing of new turning projects.

It's not so much the stuff as it is the process.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 6, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Imagination and a wee bit of talent. Everything else is your ice maker.



DAMMIT, ROY! As usual, you are spot on! Those are the two essential tools that are ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL in every pen shop!

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner!


----------



## mredburn (Feb 6, 2013)

crap I only have one of those.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 6, 2013)

mredburn said:


> crap I only have one of those.



Oh, Sir! I beg to differ! You have more talent than most. AND. At night, in my peaceful dreams, I IMAGINE that I can pour beautiful lost wax silver and gold pen parts! Then I wake up nursing burned fingers and another VERY EXPENSIVE puddle of melted wax and metal goo


----------



## tim self (Feb 6, 2013)

Bright light and my stool.


----------



## jeff_in_AZ (Feb 6, 2013)

(1) A PDF or DVD from IAP with an FAQ on BLO/CA.
(2) An acronym dictionary.


----------



## Chrisjan (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought of my skew and fingernail gauge... but that goes for anything - not just a pen hey?


----------



## longbeard (Feb 6, 2013)

I knew it was a trick question. But without the components, you have no pen.
Without imagination you have no pen.
Without skill you have no pen.
Without the IAP you have no drive.:biggrin:

Submitted from my Samsung phone at 4:30am. Work s#%ks


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Smitty;
> I agree with EVERYTHING you said  EXCEPT,  DOWN HERE... AN is ALWAYS used before any word beginning with a vowel or "H" (an implied vowel). I KNOW THIS IS DIFFERENT "up yonder"...... BUT, it IS Queen's Englsh, and we still observe it, here.
> 
> DOWN HERE.... It's ALWAYS AN old.man.. AND AN honorable man.. Anything else WILL get the Hersey beat out of you.  notice I left OUT the second h in Hershey.... That was purposefully. DOWN HERE, Hersey was an an honorable Walsh family .... Hershey is synomous with drifter, scalawag, or other reprobate.
> ...


oh then you'd say "an hairy old man"....


----------



## BradG (Feb 6, 2013)

plating setup & anodising setup :biggrin:


----------



## micharms (Feb 6, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty;
> ...



Nope since the 'h' isn't silent in hairy then it is a hairy old man but the 'h' is silent in hono*u*rable (since we are talking the Queen's English):biggrin: then it is an honourable man.

Michael


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 6, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Other than the lathe, WHAT TWO THINGS do I HAVE TO HAVE?"
> QUOTE]
> 
> Patience and some more Patience.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

micharms said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...


Depends...I think spoken in England that would be "airy old man"


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Smitty;
> I agree with EVERYTHING you said  EXCEPT,  DOWN HERE... AN is ALWAYS used before any word beginning with a vowel or "H" (an implied vowel). I KNOW THIS IS DIFFERENT "up yonder"...... BUT, it IS Queen's Englsh, and we still observe it, here.
> 
> DOWN HERE.... It's ALWAYS AN old.man.. AND AN honorable man.. Anything else WILL get the Hersey beat out of you.  notice I left OUT the second h in Hershey.... That was purposefully. *DOWN HERE, Hersey was an an honorable Walsh family *.... Hershey is synomous with drifter, scalawag, or other reprobate.
> ...


 Up here Hershey is a candy bar.  

Houston is pronounced house-ton - Lewes is pronounced like Louis and Newark is New-ark.

But we don't say "ya'll come back now. Ya' hear" and we don't have grits for breakfast.

It also might be the only place in the country where businesses don't return phone messages and "I'll be there in an hour" means "I might be there sometime today - or maybe next week"

Of course I also remember when Georgia was know as the state where the speed limit was reduced by 20 mph if you had out of state plates on your car.  One Governor (the one with the axe handle) had big billboards put up warning people to avoid certain towns when driving through.


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds to me like your friend already has the 2 most essential NEEDS here:

1 - The desire to make a pen.
B - A friend with the tools and know-how to help him out.

Everything else will come with time...


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Feb 6, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty;
> ...


 

I knew their were real good reasons I stayed in the south.  LOL
        Just a country boy enjoying life!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 6, 2013)

Imagination and patience.


----------



## ianjwebster (Feb 6, 2013)

"wood rich and cash poor". Never a truer word. After only a few months in this hobby I have more wood blanks than I could turn in a year!!!!!!


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 6, 2013)

ianjwebster said:


> "wood rich and cash poor". Never a truer word. After only a few months in this hobby I have more wood blanks than I could turn in a year!!!!!!


 
I've been doing this almost 3 years and if I turned six pens a day for the rest of my life I couldn't use it up.  And that doesn't count the backyard full of mulberry crowns.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 6, 2013)

Bruce, I'm thinking answerer's like yours,Dean and mine are exactly what Andy is looking for, with time, patience,a small amount of talent and imagination , take any two of these and you can make anything your mind can come up with using whatever you have laying around.


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 6, 2013)

BRobbins629 said:


> Imagination and patience.


 
Darn...Bruce beat me to it. So I'll say Electricity and Time


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagination and patience.
> ...



You know, a few years back I watched an Amish man doing a very nice job turning on a lathe with a foot treadle....so maybe we don't even need electricity.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 6, 2013)

1) An open mind
2) An open wallet


----------



## thewishman (Feb 6, 2013)

A friend who makes pens and a key to his workshop.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 6, 2013)

This is one topic where I really miss Butch (LDB2000). Butch used to head up challanges where you could ONLY use one or two tools to complete the challenge. In many of these challanges, you REALLY had to use your imigination to complete a task.

The purpose of this thread is to get people thinking about all the different ways to complete a given task.


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 6, 2013)

Imagination and talent may have been declared the winner but since I don't have a whole lot of either I have to go with my skew and a round to it. My biggest problem is the round to it since there seems to always be something else I need to be doing.


----------



## jbswearingen (Feb 6, 2013)

Two things?

A deep wallet

A forgiving Better Half

There are too many tools necessary to just list two.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 6, 2013)

traderdon55 said:


> Imagination and talent may have been declared the winner but since I don't have a whole lot of either I have to go with my skew and a round to it. My biggest problem is the round to it since there seems to always be something else I need to be doing.


 
There are no winners or losers. The purpose is to get us talking about how we approach tasks.

 I saw a man make a pen with just a lathe and a Pyramid Point Tool. The blank was attached to a face plate and the point tool was used to drill a hole deep enough to insert a hand made dip nib that was also fashioned with the point tool.. Then the point tool was used to turn the blank down AND part it from the face plate. NOT extremely efficient, but it was the only tool he had.

A "Round toit" button does seem to be needed by most of us:biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Feb 6, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Bob Wemm said:
> 
> 
> > OK., I made my first pen EVER two days ago for the BASH.
> ...




Just don't use sandpaper after a bowel movement.      Gritty...


----------



## skiprat (Feb 6, 2013)

Well Andy, the best answer has already been given. Imagination is the key for sure. Talent, or perhaps better, the ability to carry out your imagination, runs a close second. 

But for me, the one item I would give my left .... for, would be a clone. :biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Feb 6, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Smitty;
> *I agree with EVERYTHING you said  EXCEPT,  DOWN HERE... AN is ALWAYS used before any word beginning with a vowel or "H" (an implied vowel). I KNOW THIS IS DIFFERENT "up yonder"...... BUT, it IS Queen's Englsh, and we still observe it, here.
> 
> DOWN HERE.... It's ALWAYS AN old.man.. AND AN honorable man.. *Anything else WILL get the Hersey beat out of you.  notice I left OUT the second h in Hershey.... That was purposefully. DOWN HERE, Hersey was an an honorable Walsh family .... Hershey is synomous with drifter, scalawag, or other reprobate.
> ...



Us Hoosiers were taught that way as well. 

Now if I can just figure out why everyone gets "then" and "than" mixed up all the time...


----------



## 76winger (Feb 6, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Bruce, I'm thinking answerer's like yours,Dean and mine are exactly what Andy is looking for, with time, patience,a small amount of talent and imagination , take any two of these and you can make anything your mind can come up with using whatever you have laying around.



And if you take what's in the cooler you can expand the imagination greatly! :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

76winger said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty;
> ...


If we study more, then we will correctly choose then when appropriate rather than than which would be wrong in that instance.  Seriously, I think it is because most people don't understand "then" is a time sequence [I will do A then I'll do B] and "than" is a choice of alternatives [I will do A rather than B].


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

A pocket knife and a goose feather.  Using the original 'feather' blank.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 6, 2013)

Back to being serious:

Since Smitty reminded me of the drilling capability I have with my SS, the two tools I'd absolutely have to have to make a pen would be
1. The skew (the single most versatile tool in my hands)
2. After a half an hour of thinking about it, the next thing would have to be sandpaper because I'm not THAT good with the skew.


----------



## Curly (Feb 6, 2013)

skiprat said:


> But for me, the one item I would give my left .... for, would be a clone. :biggrin:



I used to wish for the same thing until a guy at work said. "Not me! With my luck the clone would be at home messing with my wife and having all the fun while I worked twice as hard to support them both!"

Without a creative mind and desire there would be no pens. Okay,  a big brain and opposable thumbs are important too. :tongue:


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 6, 2013)

Moved from the skew to a spindle master (actually several sizes of the SM) so that would have to be item # 1 and #2 would be a sharp set of drill bits.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Feb 6, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> ... (such as a dedicated router station for  "rounding over" pen blanks, computers, etc).
> ...



How do you round over computers?? :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ... (such as a dedicated router station for  "rounding over" pen blanks, computers, etc).
> ...


Actually the question is "What are you routing on computers???":biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## David M (Feb 6, 2013)

As for just two things , for me it would be my drill press that is used very often for drilling and pen press. It is alot faster for most drilling.The other would have to be my scroll saw that is used to cut almost everything that I have turned from wood , plastic and some metals. I would not pick just one skew or carbide cutter , use the one for the job that is needed at that time. But with out drill bits the dill press is not very usefull , and with out a skew a blank cant be turned. ( no sandpapper or files ).
David


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 6, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ... (such as a dedicated router station for  "rounding over" pen blanks, computers, etc).
> ...




With a computer ROUTER, of course


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 6, 2013)

You need a wife who puts up with the addiction... and money. One of those I don't have.  Guess which one?


----------



## Randy Simmons (Feb 6, 2013)

a chisel, definitely. and if you have to limit it to one, use a 5/8 skew. good size for rouging , shaping, and finish cuts. you've got to drill the blank some how. I will assume, however that a drill press is a tool that one already has in their wood shop inventory. a drilling chuck simply makes it easier. 

you will need either bushings OR calipers, but you can't have neither. gotta get it straight some how. 

a dead center OR a mandrel (mandrel will require bushings)

while finishing isn't necessarily essential to pen making, I would assume he wants more than raw wood. CA glue and MM is another essential.

that's as far as it goes for bare essentials. a single skew, a drilling rig, a way to turn, a way to measure, a way to finish.

That's all we really need. and think of all that crap we have in our shops. HA!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 6, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...


 
Andy, that deserves a slap around the ears!!! :tongue:  if there is anyone near that can do it for me, then I'll be forever in your debt!!!
:wink:


But since you mentioned 'router', my most favourite tool that I couldn't be without, but already have, is my dirt cheap trim router that is used as much to make pens as any of my lathes. 
I'm afraid that my second seriously most important 'tool' is very boring but life saving, my rubber floor matting. It's not an essential 'safety item' but certainly makes being in my shop for hours, a lot more comfortable. :wink:

Yeah, yeah.....don't worry, you'll get older one day too!!!:wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Skip:
Funny you should mention rubber flooring. When I started making pens on a full time basis, I put down rubber flooring over the entire floor.

10 hour days of standing on concrete will finally take its toll on you, regardless of your age!

As for the head slap, my day wouldn't be complete without at least one.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

skiprat said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > LagniappeRob said:
> ...


Been there - done that:biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 6, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty;
> ...



Hey Smitty, quit picking on me because I cannot take my sweater off!  :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 6, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...


Well lately I can't either --- problem is I have to remember to put mine on....


----------



## mwhatch (Feb 6, 2013)

My PSI pen blank chuck and mandral saver.

Morton


----------



## Janster (Feb 9, 2013)

Internet acess to LEARN the" how to", and the Desire to do so!


----------

